# Nitric acid like chemical weapon in WW1



## MicheleM (Feb 9, 2022)

Well no chlorine gas but this should be similar to what french soldiers saw in WW1, At 2:30 :


----------



## orvi (Feb 9, 2022)

When I first seen this video some time ago, I just considered how different the aspects of refining could be seen in various parts of the world.
Not feeling well about that folk who took that video shot of red clouds. One time wind direction changed, and it certainly must hit him in some way, also his hand shaken a little bit moment before he stepped back.

I just don´t know how to feel about this.


----------



## MicheleM (Feb 9, 2022)

My first thought was about WW1, the second one about acid rains; but yes, you're right. I mean, it is not difficult or expensive to recover Nox fumes (and again obtain HNO3) if only they processed all that material in small batches , one at time, and not all together. but as you said: different perspectives


----------



## Martijn (Feb 9, 2022)

Extreme Big Freaking Red Cloud!!


----------



## Elemental (Feb 9, 2022)

I know how I feel about it. The ends don't justify the means. In other words, the cost in health (acid burns, lung damage, etc) is not worth ~$58k that gold might sell for. This is simply reckless endangerment for profit. I would never recommend this video to another refiner unless it was caveated with "This is wrong and unsafe, so don't do it this way.

Elemental


----------



## Ohiogoldfever (Feb 10, 2022)

Unreal. I’m on edge with a 500ml beaker half full of something. Yikes.


----------

